# How do I remove my shift knob?



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Twist REALLY hard
it screws off, but it has locktite or something on it


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Put some elbow grease in it! Just make sure you turn it counterclockwise!


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm no weakling man, besides my carpel tunnel I can't for the life of me get this **** thing off. I even used one of those rubber jar openers for grip. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## knauerii (Nov 17, 2013)

Any updates on this? Mine won't move.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Still twist. Only comes off 1 way.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Still twist. Only comes off 1 way.


Haha I wish lol I'm going to buy a new shifter assembly because all mine does is just spin.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They changed the design from screw-on to press-on somewhere in the 2012 model year. This is why nobody is making a shifter knob for this car. Nobody can get the old one off. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My 2012 Eco was built 11/11. My shift knob can be removed by unscrewing it counterclockwise.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine came off... You just have to do to it what you can't do to a pregnant girlfriend.. Unscrew it..


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They changed the design from screw-on to press-on somewhere in the 2012 model year. This is why nobody is making a shifter knob for this car. Nobody can get the old one off.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


What? I find this hard to believe. You would have to replace the knob every time it had to come off if there was service needed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> What? I find this hard to believe. You would have to replace the knob every time it had to come off if there was service needed.


I confirmed this with Tom at Lordstown. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The 2014 service manual still shows that it will come off. I like the note in red. Seems appropriate to this thread.


*Transmission Control Lever Knob Replacement *


Transmission Control Lever Knob Replacement Callout
Component Name

1 Transmission Control Lever Knob

Procedure
 1. Pull the knob with both hands upward with a twisting motion of max. 1– 2 degress to release from the transmission control lever. 
 2. Remove transmission control lever knob from the transmission control.
Note: Considerable effort may be necessary to release the knob from the control lever.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Manual transmissions not autoboxs I doubt they come off the same way.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Manual transmissions not autoboxs I doubt they come off the same way.


Lol, makes sense.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I confirmed this with Tom at Lordstown.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


If that is true that is one of the dumbest things I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a great idea for those of us who had a rash of break ins where the only thing they stole was the shifter knob. So I take it this will also make shifter boot swap a nightmare as well?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> This is a great idea for those of us who had a rash of break ins where the only thing they stole was the shifter knob. So I take it this will also make shifter boot swap a nightmare as well?


You will probably need a special tool to remove/install the knob without breaking anything


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NBrehm said:


> You will probably need a special tool to remove/install the knob without breaking anything


Guess the factory boot stays as well. Maybe they can give the RS guys an option like the Sonic boot with red stitching in the future. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> The 2014 service manual still shows that it will come off. I like the note in red. Seems appropriate to this thread.
> 
> 
> *Transmission Control Lever Knob Replacement *
> ...


There is a YouTube video on this. Just pull strait up real quick.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I had NO problem removing mine but installing the new one has become a chore.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I had NO problem removing mine but installing the new one has become a chore.


Huh oh looks like your tapping some threads. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Find out how to get the press-fit ones off and I can start working on a way to get one of these suckers on (this is mine).

I still need to pull it back off to polish it so it matches the eco wheels. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I almost broke my hand trying to remove mine. I have a 13 2LT and it will not budge. Even consulted with a couple of techs at work (I sell Chevy's), and their diagrams show that you have to remove the whole boot assembly to change the knob. Ridiculous!


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

Good thing I really like the factory shift knob. haha.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mattwa said:


> Good thing I really like the factory shift knob. haha.


Yeah but will you still like it after 150k miles of wear has started to tear the surface of the leather?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

this is a nightmare... personally I hate the shift knob. What complicates the issue is my cars' manufacture date is 6/12 (2012 1LT- RS clone). I purchased a swanky red shift knob off ebay (yay) when I first bought the car in 11/12. Haven't been able to use it. Has anyone come up an answer to this question?


----------

